# SMOKED SOFTSHELL CRABS & JUMBO SHRIMP!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva

Well Hi Great Cookies!

And Happy Sunday To You!!!!!!!!













DSCF6738.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014






I started with some jumbo shrimp today...













DSCF6751.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014






And softshell crabs, as to do a little brunch menu of both together (WON-DER-FUL combo)!













DSCF6752.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014






Now these crabs are just a "seasonal delicacy" as all do say; and you want them ALIVE right up to when you cook or they aren't worth the price!

Secondly, to batter them, deep fry, and then gunk up to all Hades in mayonnaise and such, is to ruin this great treat!

And so? LESS is more! Really! I've done A LOT of these, and so let me show you the simplest (and my favorite) way!













DSCF6753.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014






Also, don't pay 4 dollars extra a crab, just to have some fishmonger clean these for you! You want them alive in your kitchen and thus cleaned right at home. It is easy!

1. Take scissors and snip off the head/face/eyes.













DSCF6754.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014






2. Then turn the crab around (not flipped over, just around from where you were trimming off the face) and peel back some of the back flap to reveal the gills/lungs...

And snip (as seen above) those feathery looking lungs right out...













DSCF6755.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014






3. THEN flip the guy over, and see this folded apron or flap. (As seen above). Unfold that, and snip it right off as seen below.













DSCF6756.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014


















DSCF6757.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014






Mop those cleaned guys, and the shrimp (which I cleaned as well, as to remove their bathroom tract), with grapeseed oil. (Good for cooking).













DSCF6760.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014






Then onto the little tiny OLD and humble, Brinkmann gas smoker (that even survived my recent move) they do indeed go!

Pistachio shells are the smoking chips (smells AMAZING when sitting down to dinner, versus the chips that smell more amazing while cooking), and I did 15 minutes about 230 degrees. PERFECT!!!!!!!!













DSCF6761.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014


















DSCF6762.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014






Layering this over Boston Bib delicate lettuce leaves, dousing with olive oil, and some freshly ground black pepper, this is one of th few meals in which "Savory Salt Loving ME" doesn't need added salt!













DSCF6763.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014


















DSCF6764.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014






Simple, healthful, and so fun that one can eat the whole damn thing - softshell crabs are such a treat upon the smoker, and these jumbo shrimp were the softest (like baby food) ever that I have eaten in this lifetime.













DSCF6765.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014


















DSCF6766.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014


















DSCF6767.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014


















DSCF6768.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014


















DSCF6769.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014


















DSCF6770.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014






One of the best meals in a while, I am thrilled with the provisions in my new move's area! And I stuffed a yellow pepper with "Eva's Salsa." She's from Maine and I now eat a carton of her stuff before my meal on every day - spoon to salsa Tupperware and then to mouth - as if Gazpacho! Fantastic stuff!













DSCF6771.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014






 In any event, thank you for sharing in my meal. 

Cheers to you!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

That all looks real tasty Leah !  :drool   Very nice meal yet again !  The jumbo shrimp & the seasonal crabs, very nice !  Then the greens, yellow pepper & salsa !  :beercheer:


----------



## leah elisheva

Thanks tons Justin! Simple as it was, it was delightful!!!

Happy holiday weekend!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum

Looks beautiful and delicious! For me though, it's hardshell blue crabs all the way. A newspaper covered table and about a half bushel of steamed crabs dumped in the middle is my idea of the perfect day. Never developed a taste for the softies, though after seeing this, I may give 'em another try. My wife loves them, so she'll be happy.


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you Andrew!

And EVERY kind, and also method, of cooking for seafood, (but for "all gunked up" and thus masking the authentic taste with some deep fried junk), does showcase the authentic flavors so very well.

And so your choice of hardshells and a mallet, sounds tasty too!

Meanwhile, happy holiday weekend! 

Do make it delicious!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## brooksy

I love all seafood and this is right up my alley. Beautiful plate as usual Leah!!


----------



## leah elisheva

Brooksy, thank you!

And I still marvel at that Lang or helluva great smoker that you've got up in your avatar photo!

Impressive stuff!

And many thanks for this post comment indeed!

Happy holiday weekend!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## brooksy

Nope not a Lang. Just a cheap smoker I picked up in Alabama. Works pretty well. All its for is looks and quantity. It's the cook that makes it quality. The care and effort you put into your cooks is what makes them delicious. Happy weekend to you!!


----------



## moikel

I loved this. Soft shell crab not that big here & a lot of its deep fried 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  when you do see it.

Frank BE posted a link to a salty crab som tam.You marinate them in Thai fish sauce then they go on the green paw paw or mango salad .Not that big a leap from your  cookery .

They are impressive shrimp.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks tasty Leah. 

I've tried them blue things you East coasters call crab. Lots of picking for not much meat. Guess I'm just spoiled with the Dungeness we have here!


----------



## leah elisheva

Thanks Dirtsailor!

Actually when getting these ones, having shed their shell, one eats the whole thing, and so from legs to all, it's so damn fun, with nothing wasted and lots to eat. As for traditional crab meat however, your side of the country has plenty indeed!

Here's to all of it, however it comes!!! And happy Memorial Day!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## jeepdiver

While your dish looks great,  you are way too quick to dismiss the heaven that is a frwsh fried shoftshell crab with some good homemade cocktail sauce on a great po-boy bun.  Which is 3v3n better washing it down with a nice cold Abita beer of your choice.


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi Jeep Diver!

And thank you tons!

What I should have said thus, is, "Here is to delicious crab, and however one wishes to take it!"

There is no right or wrong with food and wine - only subjective deliciousness!

May all enjoy!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smoking b

Wow I missed this... I love those crabs & your look great Leah!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I may have to seek some out in the near future  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Nice meal


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you so much Jeremy! They're a seasonal treat indeed and so I am quite grateful! Happy Memorial Day! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco

Another terrific meal, Leah. I agree with you that great fresh seafood doesn't need a lot of anything else. When I was growing up on the coast, we could get fresh crab, dig fresh oysters and get fresh spot prawns from the fish dock. We would get together with some soda pop and have beach parties where we would steam and eat the seafood with maybe a little butter and that was it. Add some steamed corn on the cob and we were living the high life.

Thanks for reminding people to respect a great ingredient like crab and prawns.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you Disco!!!

I so agree, and think that ocean fare dictates that "less is more" in the way of sauce and/or lack thereof!

Your upbringing sounds incredible - digging for fresh mollusks and such! AMAZING!!!

Happy Tuesday to you!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver

OMG---That All looks soooooo good!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I can't believe they let you move to the Seacoast !!!

All the Sea Creatures will go into hiding!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you Bear!!!!

Yes, the ocean called, and "they are running out of fish!" Smiles.

Thanks very much and happy Wednesday to you!!!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## eman

Those crab look good. But i like mine seasoned and dredged in a 50 50 mix of massa flour and SR flour. Pan fried in a mix of avacado oil and butter.

Served on buttered toasted french bread w/ some home made tarter sauce. same w/ the shrimp. The less breading the better


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you Eman! Yours sounds wonderful too! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## fendrbluz

That's beautiful


----------



## leah elisheva

Well thanks very much Fendrbluz!

And Happy Thursday to you!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## gary s

Wow !!! great job yet again. Everything looks fantastic, perfect presentation  You just get better and better.

Gary S


----------



## leah elisheva

Gary! Thank you so much!!! And here's a happy Friday toast to you! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel

barra-2012-13opt-1351645717.jpg



__ moikel
__ Sep 15, 2014






Just confirmed my fishing trip to remote Northern Territory . I leave in 2 weeks, plan to knock out some chilli mudcrab & a few Malaysian fish curries with the fresh barramundi while I am there.













camp-endyalgout-1321579086.jpg



__ moikel
__ Sep 15, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva

Damn Mick! That should be so fabulous! I am ready to read/see/and taste through the screen, and with every catch, bite, and sip you bring in! Have a blast!!! Cheers!! - Leah


----------



## allen

Your food looks fantastic and your plate presentation is super, I'm ready to sit and partake in the goodies.


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you Allen!

This was delicious and soft and sensational indeed! We need to plan a big smoke-out and with everyone on the site, as to taste each others goods!

So fun!!!!

Meanwhile, indeed, here is to today! Thanks for the nice comments!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Good grief , Leah. that is one of my fav. meals . Seafood of any kind . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , but softshell Crabs and Shrimp, unbeatable . . .

Keep those "Marvelous" looking meals coming . . .

Thanks for the look and . . .


----------



## leah elisheva

Well thank you tons!!! (Old schoolbbq)!

This is an older thread and yet I am so delighted and honored that it has been re-clicked, (thanks to Mick), as this was tasty food!

And I'm so grateful!

And thanks for your comments!!!

So kind!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------

